# Power pro braid strength?



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Just a general question for u guys, if u use pp what test line do u use, and what is the largest sinker u ever thrown on it? Safely that is!


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

on a spinner i use 15-20 lb with a 50-65 lb shocker and have thrown 6-8 n bait many times with no problems.
on conventionals i usually use straight 40-50 or 65 lb


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

30 # pp on all heavers with 100yds of 20#-30# top shot of mono,on fighting rods 30#w/30 topshot(kings),40#w/40topshot(cobes),50#w/100topshot(sharks).i topshot heavers cause it's easier to cast and get the dreaded blow up out,on the fighting rods it's due to it's managabilty when getting a fish close,on the big rig it's for the stretch that you need when setting up on shark.the way i rig up the pp is for maximum reel load not for the overall preformance of the braid,all connections are with an albright knot


----------



## NCfisher (Mar 27, 2011)

Just started using braid and was very happy with the results. I used 50 lb power pro on an okuma epixor 500 and a 7' ugly stick. I took the setup on a wreck trip out of Hatteras and landed a 7' sand tiger shark I also used the same rig for surf fishing. Performed flawlessly. Max weight on the trip was 4 oz. and 2 on the beach. I know 50 seems like overkill but the diameter is so small that I figured why not go with the heavier line.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

"I know 50 seems like overkill but the diameter is so small that I figured why not go with the heavier line."

That's what I use on my surf set ups.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

All of my surf rods are conventional. I use 30lb. on my beach setups, but I'm thinking of switching. I get lots of line on a spool with 30#, but it's so light that it sometimes wafts over the rod tip, or runs ahead of the spool. (without actually "blowing up" - just running ahead enough to make me occasionally lose distance) I will probably bump up to 50# on braid.

I love braid for beach fishing, though. With a 40# or 50# shock leader, it works real spiffy.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

I am currently using powerpro 30 pound test on one of my surf heavers, with 4-5 ounces of weight. The only complaint I have against it is that in rough conditions, it tends to pull the sinker of the bottom, causing it to drift.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

smacks fanatic said:


> I am currently using powerpro 30 pound test on one of my surf heavers, with 4-5 ounces of weight. The only complaint I have against it is that in rough conditions, it tends to pull the sinker of the bottom, causing it to drift.


It has little to do with the weight of the braid, and everything to do with the fact that the braid does not stretch.

Still, I'm a little surprised to hear that it's a problem, though. 30# braid is 8# mono diameter equivalent, so it cuts the waves pretty well. I've not had the same issue. What type of sinker do you use?


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

solid7,
I use a 4 ounce pyramid, and a 5 ounce storm/hatteras sinker with a round bottom. The only time my sinker gets pulled off the ground is in rough conditions though. I too am suprised this happens with 30 pound braid, rather than with 30 pound mono.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

smacks fanatic said:


> solid7,
> I use a 4 ounce pyramid, and a 5 ounce storm/hatteras sinker with a round bottom.


I use the 4oz pyramids on 30#, and I don't have a problem unless there is weedy surf. The round bottoms, I can understand.

Are you saying that you have better luck with mono for holding bottom?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

solid7 said:


> I use the 4oz pyramids on 30#, and I don't have a problem unless there is weedy surf. The round bottoms, I can understand.
> 
> Are you saying that you have better luck with mono for holding bottom?


 He may be fishing from a pier... Braid,as you said,does not stretch... When on the pier with heavy seas,even with 10oz braid will pull the sinker from it's spot on every swell,mono is a little more forgiving and will allow a swell to go by without snatching the sinker.. In the surf it also happens,just not as pronounced as on the pier... I have seen this with 30lb braid vs 20lb mono on the pier,and you know the diameter of 30lb braid is much smaller.. Have seen it where 20lb mono would hold with 8oz and the 30lb braid wouldn't hold as well as the mono even with 10oz.......

So,in answer to your question,yes mono will hold better when fishing bottom baits...


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I forget that you Carolina fellers fish the type of surf that would keep us at home down here...


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

solid7 said:


> I forget that you Carolina fellers fish the type of surf that would keep us at home down here...


and look forward to every 10' swell that a good northeast will throw at us!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

solid7 said:


> I forget that you Carolina fellers fish the type of surf that would keep us at home down here...


 Not always,but if you're drum'n sometimes ya gotta feesh wid some heavy chit..... Carolinian enough ferya????


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> Not always,but if you're drum'n sometimes ya gotta feesh wid some heavy chit..... Carolinian enough ferya????


not quite... i saw ya move yer lips...LOL!!!!


----------



## mjg3 (Feb 26, 2010)

I thought it was pronounced CACK A LACKY!!!


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Hmmm... I never thought about the "not holding" thing having to do with no stretch. Makes a lot of sense.
I always thought that it had to do with the fact that mono is smooth, and braid if rough, and offers more resistance to the force of the current and waves.
If I am bottom fishing with a spinner (all of my conventionals except a 5500 is loaded with mono) and cannot hold with what seems like enough weight I will switch over to mono (love those extra spools) before I move up in weight.


----------



## mbg60 (May 11, 2008)

I wondered about my lead not holding too. I use 30lb powerpro with both 6oz hilts and do-it storm sinkers. My friend is casting with 30lb Maxima mono and the same leads and his line stays put in a swell while mine shifts all over the creation. We are casting about the same distance too. I wonder if leaving my line with some bow in it will fix the problem? Any input?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

mbg60 said:


> I wondered about my lead not holding too. I use 30lb powerpro with both 6oz hilts and do-it storm sinkers. My friend is casting with 30lb Maxima mono and the same leads and his line stays put in a swell while mine shifts all over the creation. We are casting about the same distance too. I wonder if leaving my line with some bow in it will fix the problem? Any input?


 That bow would help for a while,but the "no stretch factor" would come into play with a heavy sea.. Seen it more than once,that is why I bottom fish with mono,unless it's a wreck or a fish that is hard to feel on the bite like a sheepshead... jmho....


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

Definitely harder to hold bottom with braid cuz of the no stretch...experimented this year. For bait fishing with circles i prefer mono but will sometimes use an equivalent test braid in order to gain the extra distance from casting a thin line. Artificials where I need to feel the bite and set the hook immediately before the fish spits the jig it is braid ONLY for me, even with crankbaits even though the CW is that the stretch of mono + a slow rod lets the fish take the crank deeper. Give me an extra fast rod, 8lb braid, 2ft of a 15-25lb fluoro leader and a plug. Braid ONLY with sheepshead too.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

greg12345 said:


> equivalent test braid in order to gain the extra distance from casting a thin line.


Might want to clarify that. For convetional reels, it don't work like that. Wish it did, because I initially had the same misconception. 

Spinning reels may be a different story. Don't know, never tested the theory on those.


----------



## Raymo (Jan 11, 2011)

tjbjornsen said:


> Hmmm... I never thought about the "not holding" thing having to do with no stretch. Makes a lot of sense.
> I always thought that it had to do with the fact that mono is smooth, and braid if rough, and offers more resistance to the force of the current and waves.
> If I am bottom fishing with a spinner (all of my conventionals except a 5500 is loaded with mono) and cannot hold with what seems like enough weight I will switch over to mono (love those extra spools) before I move up in weight.



The stretch v no stretch may be true, but dont forget also that braid is made up of fibers...air and water can pass through those fibers...think about how much water a piece of thick wire in the water is going to grab and pull, compared to a piece of braided rope...even if the rope is smaller in diameter, it 'catches' water while the wire pushes water around it...


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

yeah solid7 i meant spinning gear, i feel that is where braid really has an advantage over mono in a lot of applications. my conventionals are mostly mono...mainly because it is too pricey when I backlash w/braid


----------



## DedicatedSurfer (Nov 28, 2011)

Ever since power pro came out, thats all I've been using. My setup is a 12' power stick, #50 lb test, 550ssg penn spinning, using #5 ounce sinker. People say the heavier the line, the less distance it travels. Thats right. But if you're not throwing more than 150 yards out whats the point? I reach 120-130 yards when casting on a regular basis, and I'm good with that. I just don't understand why anyone would use anything under #40 lb test when surf fishing. You'll never know when that big one will hit your rod.


----------

